# Help a clueless newbie copy cassette to CD



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Helllllllppppppp...I want to copy some sermons from cassette to CD. I've read messages here about audacity (which I've got) and Musicmatch Jukebox (which I've got; pd version), but they might as well be in Swahili! I have no idea what you all are talking about!

I get so mad at myself when that happens, I want to put my fist through a wall or throw the puter out the window! I'm not stupid! But I have no idea where to start! Would someone please just take the time (private email is fine [email protected]) to walk me through the process a step at a time? Here are the total-beginner questions I have:

What kind of file do I need to make first? *.wav? *.mp3? something else?
Does Audacity do that autmoatically for me, if I plug in the cassette deck (I have the right cable, I think) and start the software?
Once the software makes a digital sound file of what's on the cassette (I assume that's what happens first), do I just burn that to a CD? Or do I need to turn that file into another file format before burning it to a CD?

One potential issue is: I'll send the CD to my daughter who lives abroad and only has a laptop with basic software on it. I know she can watch videos and she asked for a CD, so I assume she can play sound recordings, but I have no idea what software she'll be using to listen once she gets my CD. Is that a problem?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

First hook up the output from a cassette player to line-in on your sound card so you can hear the sound coming out of your computer speakers.

Setup Audacity to record from line-in, start it up and start the tape. When you're done you can export either a wav or mp3 file. If you're going to make an audio cd use wav or if you're going to make an mp3 cd use mp3.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Excellent totorial at the address below.

http://www.nsftools.com/misc/TapeToCD.htm


----------



## kirtparker (Jul 29, 2007)

Or You Can Do It The Easy Way, (I Will Do It).

Go To My Below Website For Information:

http://www.webspawner.com/users/kirtparker/index.html


----------



## digitope (Nov 19, 2007)

We make a application designed to record cassette tapes or records into CD, MP3 or WMA.

Media Digitalizer is very easy to use and includes full instructions.

A free trial version and more information can be found at:
http://www.digitope.com/digitalizer/index.aspx


----------

